# Victor High Wheel



## Lonnie P (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm new to the hobby & just purchased this bike less than a week ago.
I'm looking for any info you could share... I've been searching the net, but there is limited info out there.






It is a 54" of approx 1887 vintage.
Could anyone help to identify the year, or provide any serial number ranges based on year, it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm also looking for many items...
The handle bars are pretty rough & the back wheel is incorrect.

If you have anything for me or can offer any advice, I appreciate your responses.

Thanks in advance,
Lonnie


----------



## Rambler (Dec 3, 2020)

@Lonnie P , if you haven't done so already. My first recommendation is to join The Wheelmen. Their news letters and other publications contain sources for parts etc. which are a valuable resource for bikes of this vintage. https://www.thewheelmen.com/sections/membership/membership.php

Nice Victor highwheel you have there. Best of success with your restoration.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2020)

try @bikebozo


----------



## Lonnie P (Dec 3, 2020)

Rambler said:


> @Lonnie P , if you haven't done so already. My first recommendation is to join The Wheelmen. Their news letters and other publications contain sources for parts etc. which are a valuable resource for bikes of this vintage. https://www.thewheelmen.com/sections/membership/membership.php
> 
> Nice Victor highwheel you have there. Best of success with your restoration.




I just joined that site.



bricycle said:


> try @bikebozo




I'll try him  also.

Any ideas on the value of this "as is" & also in restored condition?

Thanks for all the help.
Any & all info is appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2020)

Lonnie P said:


> I just joined that site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walter will.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 3, 2020)

Lonnie P said:


> Any ideas on the value of this "as is" & also in restored condition?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> Any & all info is appreciated.




@Lonnie P , check out the past Copake auction catalogs for similar bikes in before and after condition. That should give you a good idea of value either way: 






						Bicycle Auctions & Catalogs – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2020)

The Cabe store sells a book called,
The Antique Bicycle by Donald Adams.
It’s the best written source of information for identifying these old bicycles.



If you don’t find it on the Cabe eBay store, Amazon also has it.
It’s a great book.


----------



## Lonnie P (Dec 3, 2020)

On its way,  thanks.... found a good deal on eBay.

I also looked at the Copake auction site last week... there were a few selling for rather good money.
I'm not looking to sell, but want to make sure I do not get on the wrong side of my investment.


----------



## Lonnie P (Dec 3, 2020)

Here is a picture of the nameplate if it helps with identification.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 21, 2020)

I have had my 50 inch for sale about 3 years for 3,000 ,and no one bought it , . I have been taking care of my 54 inch from November of 1974, it has been in 6 countries ,and I rode it California to Boston .


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 21, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> I have had my 50 inch for sale about 3 years for 3,000 ,and no one bought it , . I have been taking care of my 54 inch from November of 1974, it has been in 6 countries ,and I rode it California to Boston .



Maybe a new thread to tell the story and show pictures.   Sounds fun


----------

